# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_24SD is released.KDZ files downloader added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.24SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - KDZ files downloader added.

----------

